# homemade laundry soap



## Funnyfarm (Feb 11, 2008)

I have heard several of you mention using homemade liguid laundry soap. Can anyone share the recipe for it with me??? Please? Also where can you get organic laundry soap? Thanks:soap:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

If you can't find organic soup locally, Amazon.com carries all kinds of organic soaps and cleaners at discounted prices.

Here's the recipe you wanted:

Liquid Laundry Detergent


3 Pints Water
1/3 Bar Fels Naptha Soap, Grated
1/2 Cup Washing Soda
1/2 Cup Borax
2 Gallon Bucket
1 Quart Hot Water
Cold Water

Mix Fels Naptha soap in a saucepan with 3 pints of water, and heat on low until dissolved. Stir in Washing Soda and Borax. Stir until thickened, and remove from heat. Add 1 Quart Hot Water to 2 Gallon Bucket. Add soap mixture, and mix well. Fill bucket with hot water, and mix well. Set aside for 24 hours, or until mixture thickens. Use 1/2 cup of mixture per load.

Now I need to note that if this is all you use, your clothes will start looking dingy. So once a month or when you start noticing a bit of dinginess, use regular laundry soup for a load, or use Dr. Bronner's sals suds for a load or two.

Alternatively, use 1 Tbs Bronner's sals suds in each load along with the homemade stuff.

If you have hard water, you can add a splash of vinegar to the rinse water for your "fabric softener".


----------



## M.Plessner (Mar 1, 2008)

For a "dry" soap I've used the following:
16 c baking soada
12 c borax
8 c grated castile soap
Just mix all of the above together. If you want you may add a couple tablespoons of essential oil for fragrance. Use prox 1 cup per load.
Mel


----------

